# RIP Phil Harris



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Captain Phil Harris, star of Discovery’s ‘Deadliest Catch,’ has died. 

Harris, who captained the Cornelia Marie for 18 years, suffered a massive stroke on Jan. 29th while offloading the boat in St. Paul Island, Alaska. After a difficult surgery and a medically induced coma to reduce brain swelling, Harris was reportedly ’showing progress’ over the weekend. A Discovery spokesperson confirmed Captain Phil passed away Tuesday at age 53.

Harris’ sons, Jake and Josh, made the announcement:

“It is with great sadness that we say goodbye to our dad — Captain Phil Harris. Dad has always been a fighter and continued to be until the end. For us and the crew, he was someone who never backed down. We will remember and celebrate that strength. Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers.”

The Discovery Channel also released the following statement:

“Discovery mourns the loss of dear friend and colleague Captain Phil Harris. He was more than someone on our television screen. Phil was a devoted father and loyal friend to all who knew him. We will miss his straightforward honesty, wicked sense of humor and enormous heart. We share our tremendous sadness over this loss with the millions of viewers who followed Phil’s every move. We send our thoughts and prayers to Phil’s sons Josh and Jake and the Cornelia Marie crew.”

Captain Harris, who was based in Seattle, suffered from health issues in recent years. In 2008, he was hospitalized with a pulmonary embolism when a blood clot in his leg traveled to his lungs


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

That's so sad, he has always been one of our favorite captains, and I know how he was family man who will be greatly missed.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww that is sad, I enjoyed watching him on the show.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that is sad RIP Phil Harris


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dunno anything about him other than I've seen the show a couple times, but my step dad that passed away was named Phil Harris. RIP other Phil Harris!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya, I heard about this. What a bummer. RIP


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG I'm so sad he died..... sighz
I loved that show and he was one of my favorite captains!!!!!!!
R.I.P Captain Phil Harris .....
My Blessing go out to his family .....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's way sad poor guy R.I.P. Phill


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He was my favorite too, the show will not the same without him. I also really feel bad for his family I know family was very important to him, he will be missed!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwwe. That's so sad - one of my favorite shows & he was my favorite cap'n.

RIP Captain Phil Harris :rain:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thats sad, but wasnt he the one who was always seen smoking, like always seen smoking non stop? and his voice sounded like he'd been doin it for awhile?

i mean i guess everybody has a crutch but man, thats not good for you


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am bummed. the crab fishing community is tight knit he will not be forgotten. RIP Phil!


----------

